# Learning more every production



## Claire001 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! This is a great place. I've been a high school drama teacher for 20 years and just found out about this site from one of my students who found you while researching fire swamps, holocaust capes, etc. Blow torches are not an option, as our grand drape is only 6 years old, so I'd love some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome Claire001! Great to have you here. Be sure to stop by the wiki and check out the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 10, 2009)

Never match wits with a Sicilian when death is on the line!

Oh, and silk flames would look amazing in a fire swamp, especially when activated by a shot of compressed air or CO2. Holocausts cloaks are costumes so somebody else would have to weigh in. I'd use gaffer tape and the old commando cloth legs if it were up to me to make one.

Welcome to the booth!


----------



## Eboy87 (Mar 13, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have six fingers on your right hand?

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 16, 2009)

"...You killed my father, prepare to die!"

Ohhhh Gotta love the Princess Bride.

welcome to CB indeed *bows*.

I have to agree that slik flames with some nice lighting effects, a little fog... A good fire swamp would be fun to put together on a stage.

I have friends (and a girlfriend) in wardrobe, but alas I cannot say much myself there either. A holocaust cloak would be quite easy to sew, I'd think I'd be able to make one myself actually.


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 16, 2009)

Have fun storming the castle.

Check out these _Princess Bride_ t-shirts.

Welcome aboard!


----------

